# Winchester Reaper Snake Boots



## huntingonthefly (Jun 27, 2013)

Rubber with leather uppers/snake liner 16" boots. Anyone got a review on these?


----------



## Bam Bam (Jun 28, 2013)

Get you some Rattler Brand Snake Chaps! So you can unzip them and slide them off when you get hot or in area where you don't need them!


----------

